# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Si gatuhen fasulet apo grosh?

## davidd

A ka mundesi ndonjeri apo ndonjera te me jape nje recipe apo recet se si te gatuaj fasule me mish se me ka marr malli dhe si mbaj mend se si ti bej te shishme. 
Ju faleminderit

----------


## MI CORAZON

Se pari, a ke tenxhere me presion ose ndryshe pressure cooker.

----------


## davidd

> Se pari, a ke tenxhere me presion ose ndryshe pressure cooker.


skam tenxhere me presjon jo, nje tenxhere kshu kot te hapur kam, pa presjon po jam duke i gatuar po se di se si do dalin. megjithate, flm MI CORAZON, po tjeter ca dujhet te bej aman se i kam ven ne sob?

----------


## MI CORAZON

Nuk duhet t'i kishe vene ne sobe, por ne nje tas ose tenxhere me uje te ngrohte, te rrinin t'u zbusnin se paku 2 ore. 
Por meqenese i ke vene ne zjarr me thuaj sa kane aty qe t'ua ndrosh ujin nje here, se te rendojne shume ne stomak pasi t'i hash.

----------


## alnosa

He se egjeta ,me ke borxh nje kenge se fasule eshte vap tani nuk i ha  :pa dhembe: .Brari pervec politikes merret edhe me gatime  :ngerdheshje: 

Kerko ketu se ke lloj lloj recete fasulesh nga cdo skaj i shqiperise  :ngerdheshje: 

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...t=9028&page=14

----------


## Bamba

Grosh ne tenxhere me presion? Ca nuk po na degjojne syte!  :pa dhembe:

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Grosh ne tenxhere me presion? Ca nuk po na degjojne syte!


Mi amor, porque non te calla? Callate!   :perqeshje:

----------


## Bamba

E fillove mire por e llive i cike nga fundi...nejse, se si mashkull shqiptar jam tolerant ndaj femres!

----------


## MI CORAZON

Me ate qe ke ne dore, shko tek nenforumi "Ndihmoni njeri tjetrin", ekzaktesisht tek tema " Problem shqetesues", se kushedi ju duhet disave aty ajo vegla.  :perqeshje: 
Groshen do e ziejme ne vorbe. (lol)

----------


## Bamba

Groshen zieje ku te kesh qef, por jo ne tenxhere me presion, he te keqen mos bej kshu gafash se po i plas tenxherja ndonjerit e do besh kerdine! LOL

----------


## kleadoni

> Groshen zieje ku te kesh qef, por jo ne tenxhere me presion, he te keqen mos bej kshu gafash se po i plas tenxherja ndonjerit e do besh kerdine! LOL


Lol, po grosha ne tenxhere me presjon eshte zier gjithmone ore! hahaha, une mbaj mend ato tenxheret e vjetra, qe o Zot sa te renda ishin  :buzeqeshje:  tani jane inox te tera e t'a ziejne groshen per qejf  :perqeshje:

----------


## Kënga

1.mere pasulin qeroje se mund te ket edhe shibla  :ngerdheshje: 
2.qite ne tengjere ,mundesisht te madhe dhe dil shettit nuk ngelet pa uje te ngjitet  :P
3.mos e harro kripen
4.mere qite ne nje ene ,shtype me luge ,provo a eshte zier/zbutur.
5.skuqe nje qepe qiti biber.
6.kur ta qitsh qepen e skuqur ne tengjeren me pasul le te ben ZHBEZHHH  :ngerdheshje: 
7.thirrna ne dreke dhe na befte mire  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Bamba

Ja dhe nje terroriste tjeter!  :pa dhembe: 

Une nuk jam kuzhinjer por nuk kam pare ndonjehere te behen groshet ne tenxhere me presjon...por cfare nuk ben vaki! 

Ndonjehere me kap nepsi per groshe dhe pilaf  :ngerdheshje:  edhe i bej vete nuk e kam problem dhe dalin speciale...

----------


## symphony

> Lol, po grosha ne tenxhere me presjon eshte zier gjithmone ore! hahaha, une mbaj mend ato tenxheret e vjetra, qe o Zot sa te renda ishin  tani jane inox te tera e t'a ziejne groshen per qejf


Sa më e rëndë ose e trashë të jetë tenxherja, fasulet dalin më të shijshme, hmm... porsi kajmak. :-D

----------


## pranvera bica

E bete lemsh!Degjo teten ti!Nqse i ke fasulet e reja s'kane nevoje per t'i vene ne uje!Nqse jane te vjetra po!Tani!Ka dy menyra...
E para-veri fasulet ne zjarr me uje te ftohte e prit sa te marin nje vale ,derdhja ujin dhe shtjeri pastaj uje te nxehte!Griji brenda nje qepe mesatare,nje piperke jeshile, nje domate,pak piper te kuq ,griji dhe nje patate me katersh ,hidhi dhe vaj ulliri(nje luge  per person) dhe mbylli me kapak e kontrolloji here pas here ,kur te jene zier hidhi dhe pak najazem e me thuaj kur t'i hash!
E dyta -Zjei fasulet dhe  ne nje tigan me vaj ulliri,grij nje qepe e lere sa te zverdhet ,grij edhe specin jeshil,domaten,piperin e kuq ose edhe salce te kuqe,skuqi mire e mire e hidhi ne fasule .Te marin bashke vale deri sa te ajkosen,hidhi edhe najazmen pastaj e serviri ne tavoline.Ju befshin mire!

----------


## kleadoni

> Ja dhe nje terroriste tjeter! 
> 
> Une nuk jam kuzhinjer por nuk kam pare ndonjehere te behen groshet ne tenxhere me presjon...por cfare nuk ben vaki! 
> 
> Ndonjehere me kap nepsi per groshe dhe pilaf  edhe i bej vete nuk e kam problem dhe dalin speciale...


hahaha, po tenxherja me presion e ben me shpejt! S'po kam nerva te te kerkoj nje foto sic kane qene, por kjo i afrohet shume  :perqeshje:

----------


## Bamba

> E bete lemsh!Degjo teten ti!Nqse i ke fasulet e reja s'kane nevoje per t'i vene ne uje!Nqse jane te vjetra po!Tani!Ka dy menyra...
> E para-veri fasulet ne zjarr me uje te ftohte e prit sa te marin nje vale ,derdhja ujin dhe shtjeri pastaj uje te nxehte!Griji brenda nje qepe mesatare,nje piperke jeshile, nje domate,pak piper te kuq ,*griji dhe nje patate me katersh* ,hidhi dhe vaj ulliri(nje luge  per person) dhe mbylli me kapak e kontrolloji here pas here ,kur te jene zier hidhi dhe pak najazem e me thuaj kur t'i hash!
> E dyta -Zjei fasulet dhe  ne nje tigan me vaj ulliri,grij nje qepe e lere sa te zverdhet ,grij edhe specin jeshil,domaten,piperin e kuq ose edhe salce te kuqe,skuqi mire e mire e hidhi ne fasule .Te marin bashke vale deri sa te ajkosen,hidhi edhe najazmen pastaj e serviri ne tavoline.Ju befshin mire!


Groshet me patate? Me mire po dal nga kjo tema!  :perqeshje:

----------


## symphony

> E bete lemsh!Degjo teten ti!Nqse i ke fasulet e reja s'kane nevoje per t'i vene ne uje!Nqse jane te vjetra po!Tani!Ka dy menyra...
> E para-veri fasulet ne zjarr me uje te ftohte e prit sa te marin nje vale ,derdhja ujin dhe shtjeri pastaj uje te nxehte!Griji brenda nje qepe mesatare,nje piperke jeshile, nje domate,pak piper te kuq ,griji dhe nje patate me katersh ,hidhi dhe vaj ulliri(nje luge  per person) dhe mbylli me kapak e kontrolloji here pas here ,kur te jene zier hidhi dhe pak najazem e me thuaj kur t'i hash!
> E dyta -Zjei fasulet dhe  ne nje tigan me vaj ulliri,grij nje qepe e lere sa te zverdhet ,grij edhe specin jeshil,domaten,piperin e kuq ose edhe salce te kuqe,skuqi mire e mire e hidhi ne fasule .Te marin bashke vale deri sa te ajkosen,hidhi edhe najazmen pastaj e serviri ne tavoline.Ju befshin mire!


Sqarim i bukur teta, por djali kërkon fasule me mish. 
Mishin e zien njëherë në një enë tjetër. Pasi t`ia ketë larguar shkumën mirë e mirë, që nxjerr mishi përgjatë zierjes, atëherë i bashkon me fasulet dhe së fundmi i fërgon apo jo?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## symphony

> Groshet me patate? Me mire po dal nga kjo tema!


hahaha

secili sipas shijes i gatuan.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## gloreta

> Groshet me patate? Me mire po dal nga kjo tema!




E dija se njeri do ta komentonte ne kete menyre : ) Por Nuk e mendoja te ishe ti Bamba. :buzeqeshje: 

Pranvera, Fasulet behen dhe me nje menyre te thjeshte, jo kaq plot e perplot, sepse ai qe hapi temen, s'besoj se do te kete kohe. Dhe ashtu si e ke thene ti ne ate recete te shijshme do te ishin, por me sa shoh Davidi nuk po duket me!

Nje menyre e thjeshte vetem sa per fillim. :buzeqeshje:

----------

